# Amount of milk - is this ok??



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Jeanette! 

Another member of the neurotic mummy club, reporting for neurosis fix!!    

Just wanted to check if this is ok.

C is a very large baby, in all ways!! He's on the 91st centile for length and following his own imaginary line for his weight but he doesn't look overly 'fat', just chubby as a baby should be!!   He now weighs about 22lb at 17wks. (weighed him on scales in work yesterday as have'nt been able to get to clinic for a few weeks)    

C was, until about 4wks ago, eating a monstrous 42oz of milk in 24hrs. Then, with a little encouragement, he dropped both the 11pm and 3am feeds so I increased his other 4 bottles to 8oz so he's now on 32oz of milk. The guidelines say that a babe should be having about 2-2.5 times their body weight in milk so really C should still be having at least 40-odd ounces a day which he isn't.

He's a happy, contented boy. I did start weaning him at 15wks as he was showing all the signs and have been doing it slowly. I mix some formula in with his purees and babyrice to get a bit more in him but all he does is the next bottle, he'll just leave the same amount that I gave him earlier!! For example, he has 240ml milk at 7am, baby porridge and 3oz formula at 9.30, offered another 240ml formula at 12 which he will then leave 3oz of!! So, I have started to offer him a little fromage frais (asda's little star) as a 'pudding'.

I have tried separating his milk feeds from the solids but that doesn't work either!! Any ideas?? Am I doing the right thing??

Mandy xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone??    

Have re-started his 11pm bottle to get more milk down him. Not ideal but needs must..................


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mandy

Its sounds fine to be what you are doing!

Try and get him weighed at baby clinic as well so that you can plot his weight on his centile and see whats happening.

Fromage Frais is good as contains some of the calcium he will need.

You may have to look at starting to introduce another meal and slightly altering the times of his bottles so that there is a good time gap maybe of 2-3 hours.

Is he drinking all of the 11pm bottle?? If so then it may be that he still wants this one esp if it helps him sleep through the time.

Im the founder member of the FF neurotic mums club  

Seriously, whats also important is how he is in himself ie happy, content, smiling etc with crying etc

Its so hard trying to gauge everything...but you are doing fine hun. Its going to be a juggling routine for you. When he will fully weaned ie 3 meals a tea with 2 puddings then he will need approx 500ml formula milk/ 24 hours. You may find that he begins to prefer solids to milk so you will then become very imaginative with ways of getting milk and calcium into him!

Let me know how you get on and if I haven't helped!!

Jxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Jeanette!!

I have to admit, C is having 3 'meals' a day!!   He wasn't happy with just milk as used to really create until he got food!! Almost as if he realised that he was 'missing' out!!

The routine is:
7am - 240mls formula
9.30 - baby porridge with 3oz formula to make it or thereabouts
12lunch - 240mls formula and 3 teaspoons of fruit puree with 2 teaspoons babyrice mixed in
3.30-4pmish - 240mls formula and 3 teaspoons veg puree with 2 teaspoons babyrice mixed in, followed by 1/2 fromage frais (mummy gets the rest!!    )
6.30 - 7pmish - 240mls formula
And now, as I restarted last night, another 240mls of formula offered when I go to bed about 10.30 of which he took 150mls.

I had a quick look at his red book and if he is 22lb as I'm guestimating from the scales in work then he is following his imaginary line!   

I just started to get worried I was depriving him of the milk he still needs at this age, even though he doesn't complain for more.   We have had less crying from him due to hunger since I started to wean him, despite him dropping the two bottles. Don't think that child knows what he wants anymore!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Think he likes his food!!!!

So long as he is happy & contented, developing nicely and following ''his'' line then thats fine!!

Jxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Got Charlie weighed today - 21lb 14oz!! Not a bad guess!!    

Had to knock the 11pm dreamfeed on the head as it was just confusing C and making him wake up at 3am looking for more milk!!    Have now started to increase how much food I give him. Will probably look at moving his milk to a different time from his solids......


----------

